# New siding for the Shed



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

_ Winter is over and construction for the new siding at the tool shed has begun. __As the sun sets in the West,__ a couple or retired fishermen, from the old country, Billy the Crab and  Hector Haddock, sit on the platform passing some time in conversation .

I needed to drag the building and platform outside in order to cut back the juniper, without cutting it back too much.







_


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

That fits into the landscape really well, Larry.  Great job.

Llyn


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice work.. Realy look right in place... Got anymore photos of your crane?? I built a few of them and one for the River Barge but like to have one for my Frt. truck termial. You have a very nice size crane for an open dock. Tks for sharing. Noel


----------



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys. 

Noel, You can find pictures of the crane (gin pole) on my website under the 7/8ths scale project link.


----------



## Art (Jan 3, 2008)

That is a really nice looking addition to your layout.

Art


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

I like your shed, platform and crane. Great job!!!


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Excellent Larry! Thanks for sharing photos. Looking forward to seeing more of your designs.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nicely done.  Sure would look better on my layout.  Later RJD


----------



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys.
The buliding went back inside while I finished the excavation, foundation work and rock wall.  SIte prep is done and as soon as I get back from the ECLSTS I'l' be able to place it outside for the season.


----------

